# Bilder restaurieren?!



## Toastbrot_ (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe ein recht altes Hochzeitsbild (siehe Anhang). Da die Farbe bereits stark nachlässt habe ich versucht dieses Bild mittels Photoshop Cs4 zu verbessern. Irgendwie sind meine Erfolge nicht wirklich toll. Ich habe sowohl mit den Filtern als auch mit den Farben gearbeitet. Ich dachte ich frag hier mal nach, bei den Fachmenschen, ob jemand einen Vorschlag hat. 
Besten Gruß und Danke,
Toast


----------



## Another (9. Februar 2012)

Bildrestaration, gerade bei deinem Bild da, umfasst im Grunde die Hälfte der Themen bzgl. Photoshop. Da ich schwer davon ausgehe das du die Suche und google ausreichend zur Hilfe gezogen hast, und es hier nicht mit einer "kurzen Info" getan wäre, kann ich darauf wenig eingehen.

Dein Bild besitzt alles, bis auf Informationen zum Bild. Man kann versuchen mit reichlich Masken zu arbeiten, um getrennt die einzelnen Bereiche anzugehen. Zeichnung via Tonwerte wieder versuchen rauszuholen, die kaputten stellen mit dem Reparatur- u. Ausbesserungswerkzeug zu richten, den Blaustich via Farbton/Sättigung im Blau-Kanal zu drosseln, untersch. Weichzeichner zu verwenden ohne die Strukturen ganz zu zerstören, und und und. Agenturen freuen sich bei sowas, die verdienen daran normalerweise 'ne Stange Geld - verständlich. Ehrlich, ich wirds nachzeichnen.

Aber naja - weiter als bis zum Anhang, ohne den Stift zu schwingen, käme ich auch nicht.
Edit: Und - oft hilft es schon das Bild "richtig" einzuscannen! Bei alten Fotos ist hier zu 90% der erste Fehler den viele machen zu finden.


----------

